

Pitchfork uses scrolling to produce an interesting article layout - clutchski
http://pitchfork.com/features/cover-story/reader/bat-for-lashes/

======
danso
It seems to me that publishers attempt these fancy formats to appeal to tablet
users. But I'm guessing this wasn't well tested on an iPad...

